# Aren't we due for an OTA module?



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

We're in mid-summer now. I'm thinking the much-rumored OTA module for the Hopper should be coming out any day now.

Anyone know anything more? The all-knowing Google comes up empty.


----------



## Chris37 (Dec 29, 2010)

I thought I read near the end of summer not 100% sure though.

Chris


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Summer runs through Sept. 22. If it is expected near the end of summer, there is still a good 6 - 8 weeks to wait, if not longer.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I miss my OTA. I can live without it during the summer doldrums but three tuners is simply insufficient when I have three Joeys scattered throughout the house. Do the math. That's not even one tuner per TV!

During PTAT only two are available for 500 sat channels.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

moman19 said:


> I miss my OTA. I can live without it during the summer doldrums but three tuners is simply insufficient when I have three Joeys scattered throughout the house. Do the math. That's not even one tuner per TV!
> 
> During PTAT only two are available for 500 sat channels.


Sounds like you really needed a 2 Hopper setup.

I've got plenty of tuners. I just want to clean up the picture for broadcast television. The pixelization issues on American Idol were awful - especially with the confetti raining down. Macro-block city. I recorded the same event OTA using my DTVPal, and the picture was perfect.

I don't really want the inconvenience of running two DVRs - really spikes my power bill, and it makes the setup complicated with all the other stuff I have attached to an aging audio-video receiver. I want that tuner module. That's all.


----------



## Lee Bailey (May 18, 2008)

Where on the Hopper would it connect to?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't have any official information about the Hopper and OTA. Once information is available, I will provide an update. Thanks.



Lee Bailey said:


> Where on the Hopper would it connect to?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Lee Bailey said:


> Where on the Hopper would it connect to?


It will use one of the USB connections.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee Bailey said:


> Where on the Hopper would it connect to?


When it becomes available what has been shown so far is a USB OTA single tuner module.

Recommend you hookup your OTA antenna to your HDTV's tuner to watch your OTA programs until it becomes available.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

sregener said:


> Sounds like you really needed a 2 Hopper setup.
> 
> I've got plenty of tuners. I just want to clean up the picture for broadcast television. The pixelization issues on American Idol were awful - especially with the confetti raining down. Macro-block city. I recorded the same event OTA using my DTVPal, and the picture was perfect.
> 
> I don't really want the inconvenience of running two DVRs - really spikes my power bill, and it makes the setup complicated with all the other stuff I have attached to an aging audio-video receiver. I want that tuner module. That's all.


Two more good reasons why the OTA module makes sense: 
- PQ is simply superior to the Sat counterparts.
- No need for cost/complexity caused by a second Hopper


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

moman19 said:


> Two more good reasons why the OTA module makes sense:
> - PQ is simply superior to the Sat counterparts.
> - *No need for cost*/complexity caused by a second Hopper


I will see what you'll say when you'll pay for the OTA USB tuner $150.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> I will see what you'll say when you'll pay for the OTA USB tuner $150.


Great point. Until we see what model is supported, there's nothing but a guess at what the OTA module might cost.

The 722K/922 modules were around $50 I think weren't they when they originally came out? Surely it won't be $150, but it could very well be $50+.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wouldn't they be very similar to PC tv tuners?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

722921 said:


> Wouldn't they be very similar to PC tv tuners?


Posted a picture of it; if you'll find Win or Linux driver for it - then use it with PC.


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

722921 said:


> Wouldn't they be very similar to PC tv tuners?


The one I had on my Direct system set on top of DVR plugged into it and OTA antenna plugged into it. You could bring up the same guide Direct used and go to the OTA station without changing the input from sat to OTA. I loved mine and I'm sure Dish works about the same.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

722921 said:


> Wouldn't they be very similar to PC tv tuners?


Sure... but similar to the WiFi adapters... Dish only supports one specific model, and only loads a device driver for that... so you probably are not going to be able to just pick up any OTA USB stick and use it... which means Dish might pick up a cheap one OR might pick up an expensive one.

Until we know which one they are going to try and support, we'll just be guessing on cost.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I highly doubt it'll be $150...


----------



## Lee Bailey (May 18, 2008)

garys said:


> It will use one of the USB connections.


I have doubts that USB 2 will be able to handle the data stream from an HD broadcast. Plus, now I would have to get my USB powered external hub attached, since I already use the 2 rear ports for the sling box and the currently non-functioning EHD.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Your doubts are incorrect. USB2 handles the HD video stream perfectly fine. Has for at least 7 years.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Even regular old USB can handle some OTA... The most bandwidth possible IF the entire OTA channel is devoted to a single channel is a little over 19 Mbps

USB is capable of 12Mbps, so couldn't handle that... but if you have an OTA that is doing 720p and multicasting 3 channels, one of them might be under 12 Mbps as a result.

USB 2.0 has WAY more capacity than required to deliver an HD signal from OTA.

They should be able to cleanly have a dual-tuner USB 2.0 stick, but I don't know if one exists OR if Dish would support it if it does.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> They should be able to cleanly have a dual-tuner USB 2.0 stick, but I don't know if one exists OR if Dish would support it if it does.


I know this one works for MAC, but the technology is here to have two tuners on one usb.

http://www.elgato.com/elgato/na/mainmenu/products/HDHomeRun/product1.en.html


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

P Smith said:


> I will see what you'll say when you'll pay for the OTA USB tuner $150.


I doubt it will cost that much. I probably have that much tied up in my rooftop antenna anyway. I'll bet an off-the-shelf unit will be supported and they simply aren't that pricey. I don't expect it to be free.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Even regular old USB can handle some OTA... The most bandwidth possible IF the entire OTA channel is devoted to a single channel is a little over 19 Mbps
> 
> USB is capable of 12Mbps, so couldn't handle that... but if you have an OTA that is doing 720p and multicasting 3 channels, one of them might be under 12 Mbps as a result.
> 
> ...


Yea and if DISH does come out with a single OTA USB tuner module for me that would be disappointing,but why not ,I know when DISH first brought out the Hopper I thought it was at least one satellite tuner short.


----------



## Lee Bailey (May 18, 2008)

RasputinAXP said:


> Your doubts are incorrect. USB2 handles the HD video stream perfectly fine. Has for at least 7 years.


Yep, you are correct. I am corrected!

I was comparing USB to the uncompressed HD 1080i video stream, which is around 1.4Gbps.


----------

